# 2008 Orbea Opal Form Rake



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

*2008 Orbea Opal Fork Rake*

Can someone tell me the rake of the stock fork on a 2008 Orbea Opal? I have heard both 43 and 45, and I am having trouble figuring out which it is. If it helps, I have also been told that it is exactly the same as the same year Orca, though I realize they didn't use the same fork.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

